# Zed Audio, 2011 product line



## juceybrucey (Mar 1, 2011)

Zed Audio is beginning to ship pre-ordered amps. Does anyone have an order in? I am considering buying one but would really like to see some feedback on this years models first. 

First post out of the way.


----------



## EcotecRacer (Sep 16, 2008)

where you see pre order????


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

EcotecRacer said:


> where you see pre order????


"Order" link at the top of the page. Looks like you have to call in to order and states that all the new models are currently shipping.


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm waiting for the tubes amps fabrication.


----------



## juceybrucey (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm looking at the Leviathan and the Megalith but would like to hear reviews on any of this years product line.


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*Mark should be working on the new ZED website soon. And we will be opening ZED orders soon too.*


----------



## 2010_Ford_Fusion (Apr 17, 2011)

I would like to hear some reviews about these amps as well. I joined this site because I was looking for reviews on these amps.

I am looking at buying: 
Draconia and a Minotaur.

Any feed back?


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER (Aug 16, 2010)

I can't wait to get the 2KW


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Can anyone explain in simple layman's terms what the new RA bass processor does? Is it a glorified Epicenter/Basscube/Maxxbass, or does it really do something these other units don't?


----------



## todd4198 (Oct 13, 2009)

Aaron Clinton said:


> *Mark should be working on the new ZED website soon. And we will be opening ZED orders soon too.*


Just out of curiosity, are you planning on doing a group buy again?


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Has Zed Audio begun shipping out the new amps? These puppies are going to be Best Value dollar per watt.


----------



## traceywatts (Jun 2, 2008)

yes.


----------

